# Potenzialfrei vs. Fremdspannung



## b0zzen (12 April 2014)

Grüßt euch.

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Kann mir bitte mal jemand näher erklären, warum manche Anlagenbauer die Verdrahtung für "Potenzialfreie Kontakte" und Fremdspannungen getrennt definieren und entsprechend verschiedenfarbig ausführen? Im Endeffekt wird doch auch ein potentialfreier Kontakt mit irgendeinem Potenzial von extern belegt und ist trotzdem - warum auch immer - anders definiert ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2014)

Gute Frage. Potenzialfrei bedeutet, wie es der Name schon sagt, potentialfrei (Kontakte). Wenn nicht anders angegeben, können verschiedene Steuerspannungen von extern angelegt werden. Den Begriff "Fremdspannung" würde ich verwenden, wenn von einer externen Spannung z.Bsp. 230V-Relais im Schrank geschaltet werden.


----------



## PN/DP (12 April 2014)

"Potentialfrei" und "Fremdspannung" muß nicht das selbe meinen.

Bei Fremdspannungen mußt Du damit rechnen, daß auch bei Ausschalten den Netzschalters Spannung anliegt, weil die Spannung aus fremden Systemen kommt, auf die "unser" Netzschalter keinen Einfluß hat.
Bei potentialfreien Relaiskontakten für Fremdspannung weiß man beim Schaltschrankentwurf oft noch nicht, welche Spannungen des Fremdsystems über diese Relaiskontakte geschaltet werden. Das Fremdsystem kann die Spannung auch später mal ändern.

Weil man die Spannungsart und Spannungshöhe also nicht sicher weiß und die Spannung auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand vorhanden sein kann, wird für die Aderfarbe meist ein auffälliges neutrales orange benutzt.

Ein Relaiskontakt kann aber auch eigene Spannungen schalten, was wegen dem Relaiskontakt halt eben potentialfrei ist. Wenn es eigene Spannungen sind, dann weiß man auch die Spannungsart und Spannungshöhe und kann dann mit den eigenen Aderfarben verdrahten. Eigene potentialfreie Spannungen können z.B. Spannungen aus Frequenzumrichtern sein, die mit potentialfreien Relaiskontakten auf die FU-Eingänge geschaltet werden.

Harald


----------



## hucki (13 April 2014)

Potentialfrei kann eine (weitest gehend) beliebige, vorher *nicht definierte* Spannung fremder oder eigener Herkunft, schalten.
Dafür muss nur das zu schaltende Potential übertragen werden.

Fremdspannung ist eine *definierte* Spannung fremder Herkunft, z.B. 24Vdc beim Schalten von Schnittstellensignalen mit Transistorausgängen.
Meist ist dabei bedingt, das beide Potentiale (+24Vdc und 0Vdc) der Fremdspannung übertragen werden müssen.


----------



## b0zzen (14 April 2014)

OK, leuchtet ein .. eigentlich sogar eine recht logische Sache 
Danke euch!


----------

